#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Hua Hin Jazz Festival 2007

## Dougal

On Friday 8th and Saturday 9th June on the beach at Hua Hin.

See Heinekenthai.com for further details.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> On Friday 8th and Saturday 9th June on the beach at Hua Hin.
> 
> See Heinekenthai.com for further details.


Thanks for that, Dougal - I'll be there with wife & mini-Shivas in tow.

I have noticed that, true to tradition, The HH Jazz festival organizers have made no effort to inform the public of the event, which artists will be playing, when or where, etc.  Guess we'll just go down to the beach and see who turns up......

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It only seems like a couple of months since the last one. Are you home yet, Dougal?

----------


## bkkmadness

I might head down there myself this year, is it worth it? 

BTW is it just me or is their site completely blank? :Confused:

----------


## Dougal

> BTW is it just me or is their site completely blank?


I think they be adding a list of who will be performing later - don't blame me if it stays blank.

----------


## Troubled

I attended the Jazz festival last June.
Very good overall but becoming a victim of its own success.
Two stages on the beach one oposite the Hilton the other The Sofitel plus a beer garden in the area leading down to the beach ith another stage for smaler local acts.

Music food and beer were fine including the prices.
The Friday night was excellent but Saturday didnt work completely for me due to the crowds.
due to the postionoing of the stages and of course the sea barrier there is limited space but as it is a free festival there are unlimited spectators.
By the time the headlines were coming on on the Saturday it was impossible to move.

Outside of charging, which would be a shame i can not see a solution.

I will  be there again this year. Hotel already booked

----------


## Troubled

I have just noticed that the festival is only two days this year last year it included the sunday as well

----------


## Dougal

An updated web site for the event:-

HuaHin Jazz Festival 2007

----------


## Dougal

Any other forum members attending this apart from me and Troubled?

send me a pm if you fancy a beer.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Any other forum members attending this apart from me and Troubled?
> 
> send me a pm if you fancy a beer.


We will be there, will give you a call on Saturday night!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

No.

I'll sit in a hotel elevator for an hour or two if I want to listen to jazz.

----------


## Dougal

> No.
> 
> I'll sit in a hotel elevator for an hour or two if I want to listen to jazz.


Call me Mr Picky if you must, but I don't think you get quite the same ambience in a hotel lift - although looking at the weather here if you set off the fire sprinkler system you might be part way there  :Smile: .

Anyway, music in a hotel lift? Not your average short time hotel then?

----------

